# Nameserver für TLD



## Andre (9. Apr. 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe ein paar TLD wie .com .org und .asia mein registrar nimmt jedoch nur nameserver (ohne IP), ich habe eine feste IP, bei normalen registrierung kann ich einfach einen eigenen nameserver eingeben (registrieren) und die feste IP, diese nameserver können jedoch nicht für .com oder andere verwendet werden.

Wie soll ich die TLD auf meinen Server bringen, die lösung muss gut sein nicht billig!

Gibt es einen nameserver bei dem ich die nameserver nehmen kann ns12.xxx.com und dann auf meinen weiterleite ns1.tld.com.

Gibt es keine möglichkeit die nameserver einer www.seite.com zu nehmen und sie als ns1.seite.com auf die feste IP weiterzuleiten so dass sie als nameserver verwendet wird.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar tip's oder Howto geben.

Gruss


----------



## Till (9. Apr. 2008)

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich Dein Problem verstehe. Du kannst also nur einen Hostnamen als Nameserver eintragen und keine IP, das ist bei den meisten TLD's so üblich. Wenn Du also einen Server hast, auf dem BIND läuft, dann konfigureir die Domain dort und trage beim Registrar den Hostanme Deines Servers als nameserver ein.

Howtos:

http://www.howtoforge.com/traditional_dns_howto
http://www.howtoforge.com/ispconfig_dns_providerdomain_schlund
http://www.howtoforge.com/ispconfig_dns_godaddy


----------



## mk3 (10. Juni 2008)

Danke! Ich habs auch gebraucht, habe zwar nicht das Problem wegen NS, aber die Anleitung ist trotzdem klasse!


----------

